# Big Vet Bill For A Bladder Infection



## Nicnic (Apr 22, 2007)

So last night I had to take Bullet into the 24-hour Vet’s because I’d noticed some strange behaviors from him, like MEOWING really LOUD and DEEP at random hours of the night and urinating in spouts rather then one big “gush” like her normally does and very smelly. 

I was scarred it might be a blockage or crystals but thankfully it was only a bladder infection.

I am wondering if I got “taken” by the vet or not. After explaining the symptoms, and the vet telling me that there was no blockage and it might be a bladder infect he wanted to do blood work, a urine sample, x-rays the whole works to give him a complete health check. I was a little upset because of the cost and money is tight right now. I didn’t see the point in doing all these test if the vet was already telling me it was an infection, but nevertheless, I went for it and $406.87 later it still was only a bladder infect!

Did I get “taken” or was this all really necessary?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Vets can really only get a good working 'picture' of the problem by using all of those diagnostics. 
However, if he suspected a bladder infection and there really were no other indications of more serious problems...I do not think he should have pushed for them. Or made them seem vitally necessary to 'guilt' you into agreeing to do them. 
Then again, if the vet got your worry-hackles up, at least now you can be relieved the problem isn't more serious. Call it costly peace-of-mind?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Arent the 24 hour vets more expensive than regular hours vets? Ive only been to one and that was 4 or 5 yrs ago.

Ya I agree with Hiede he guilted you a bit esp since he was pretty sure what it was.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I took Cali in because she was limping, the E.R. vet thought it was just a soft-tissue injury and said the x-rays could wait for my regular vet (because they would be so much cheaper), but I had them taken anyway - turns out she had two broken toes! So for peace of mind, I probably would have done everything the vet suggested if I were you. It's hard, though, because you do feel pressured and as though you're not being a good cat owner if you say 'no' to anything. 

That said, I have said 'no' before (when Cleo was sick) and it was a good decision.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think it was overkill...if he thinks it's an infection and he's not blocked, do the urine sample and if it's positive prescribe the meds and be done with it. Then if nothing changes, do the other tests...hopefully at your regular vet. On the other hand, you do have peace of mind now...


----------



## Nicnic (Apr 22, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> Call it costly peace-of-mind?





> I think it was overkill...


Yes! Just note that this is NOT my Vet. Bullet has been sick before when he was a kitten and my vet did one test and waited for results and then did another until we got it . . . mind you it did take 3 trips back to the vet's because we would think it was one thing and it turned out to be something else and if I had done a "complete health check overkill” I probably would of found out on the first try.

So I was a little nervous and I was stressed because - I just drove the 3 hour trip back to the city. So here I am sleep, hungry and tired and a sick cat in a "new" town. (okay not new I've been here for 3mos and I still don't know where anything is unless it's on one of the main streets I take to get to work). 

*sigh* kitty is okay so that is important.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if 24-hour vets are more expensive, but then again, they're providing a service that normal vets don't by being available at all times. It's hard to know. 

When we took Rookie to be checked out for a UTI because she was peeing outside her box, that ended up costing $170 and they threatened to need to keep her overnight! That just seemed like overkill. I guess we have to use our best gut instinct.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

I always tell my vets when money is tight and need to keep costs down to a min. I would have taken the antibotics and said no to more tests until the antibotics had kicked in. If there had been no change then I would have more tests from my normal vets practise.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I paid about the same, it sucks I know but when it comes to urinary issues you ought to be square, those blockages are scary
I feel you though, How is your cat doing?


----------



## Nicnic (Apr 22, 2007)

hypertweeky said:


> I paid about the same, it sucks I know but when it comes to urinary issues you ought to be square, those blockages are scary I feel you though, How is your cat doing?


Thanks Hypertweeky - Maybe it's Canadian vets that jsut cost more? I know when my mom in the USA goes to her vet's the cost is so cheep compared to what I pay for just a normal visit for shots and stuff. 

Bullet seems to be doing well, still urinating in "spouts" rather then one long "gush." I'm sure he'll be fine. So upset though that I paid so much and have so little money and really it was a bladder infect, the vet told me that when I took him in yet still insisted that I get the other test.

Like I said – I don’t think I will be brining him back there. If I stay up here, I should really look into a proper vet clinic.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would. Around here, the emergency vet charges much more than the regular veterinary clinic. It takes time to settle in a new place. Perhaps some people at work can give you some recommendations. I hope so.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Bladder infections are very uncommon in healthy cats. Less than 5% of cats that are showing signs of lower urinary tract disease (frequent trips to the litter box, straining) actually have an infection. Other causes are much more common, and should be ruled out first. I think the xrays were done to make sure there were no stones in the bladder. Many animals with bladder stones do not have crystals in the urine, so the only way to know they are the cause of the urinary problems is to do an xray. It is important to know if there are stones especially in males because they can lead to blockage of the urethra, severe illness and death. I guess that explanation doesn't help your pocket, but I hope it gives you a bit of faith in the diagnostic steps your vet decided to take.


----------

